# 2023 Shimano EP801 motor



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

I was planning on buying a new E bike in early 2023. Some of the 2023 ebikes are shipping with the new improved EP801 motor. Does anybody know if Shimano fixed the rattling noise issue?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

it's identical to the EP800 motor with addition software to run Di2 electric shifting.


----------



## SteveKL (Oct 5, 2019)

alexbn921 said:


> it's identical to the EP800 motor with addition software to run Di2 electric shifting.


Is that available as an upgrade for the EP800?


----------



## Nakkipata (Feb 20, 2019)

SteveKL said:


> Is that available as an upgrade for the EP800?


Yes, through a local Shimano Service Center


----------



## SLVR (Jul 10, 2018)

alexbn921 said:


> it's identical to the EP800 motor with addition software to run Di2 electric shifting.


Not according to Shimano.










You can see that the non-drive side looks a bit different, the EP801 is a bit sleaker than the EP800. (EP801 on left, EP800 on right.) both on the Orbea Rise.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

That's what I thought. I'm hoping that Shimano fixed the biggest complaint from most buyers is the motor rattling during descents. I tested several ebikes with the old motor EP8 and it was annoying. Sounds like a metallic clunking sound. The Levo I tested with the Brose motor was very quiet, but I want a lighter ebike. Can anybody answer yes or no if this issue was resolved on the new EP801??


----------

